# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանություններ

## Մասսագետ

Չգիտեի, սպորտում բացեի էս թեման, թե էստեղ:
Մի խոսքով էկեք գրենք  ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի կիկսերից: Ով էլ չգիտի, կիմանա: 
Սկզբի համար ես մի քանի հատ գրեմ:
1.Արգենտինա-Անգլիա խաղի զհամանակ, հի՞շում եք Դիեգո Մարադոնան ինչպիսի երկու հիանալի գոլ խփեց Արգենտինայի դարպասը:
2.Ադրիանոն է գնդակով, հարված դարպասին, և Ադրինանոն Դառնում է գոլ:
3. (հենց էսօր, Արսենալ-վիլլառեալ խաղի ժամանակ, երբ Լեմմանը  պենալը բռնեց) Լեմմանը դառնում է Գերմանիայի ազգային հերոս:

----------


## kiki

էս ինչ լավ թեմա ես բացել.. :LOL:  
բայց ես չգիտես ինչու անընդհատ մոռանում եմ նրա կիկսերը...պիտի գրի առնեմ սրանից հետո...բայց այն որ նա ամեն անգամ "շփոթում" է Ռեալի խաղացողներին...Չնայած առաջին ալիքի նրա կոլլեգաներն էլ մեկ-մեկ  հետ  չեն ընկնում նրանից, չեմ հիշում ով էր վերջորս Գուտիին Զիդանի հետ խառնեց...կկարողանաք բացատրել ինձ, ինչպես կարելի է թեկուղ հետվից երկարամազ , նիհար ու բոյով Գուտիին խառնել  Զիդանի հետ ... հետո էլ ..."Չէ, սա Զիդանը չէր, Գուտին էր պարզվում է..." :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## John

Ուշադրութուն! հարված! եվ գոլ !!! Կներեք,սա նախորդ գոլի կրկնապատկերն էր... :Smile:  
Էդգար Մանուչարյանին փոխարինում է Գալուստ Պետրոսյանը: (5 րոպե հետո) Հարված! Քիչ էր մնում Էդգար Մանուչարյանը գրավեր դարպասը... :Smile:  
Հ.Գ.
Լավ թեմա է:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Վարպետ

Սավիոլլան տիրապետում է մեր Նազարյանի խաբքերին... :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## John

Հիմա գրեմ,թե նա ինչպե՞ս է անվանում որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների.
Լևոն Պաչաչյան_Հայկական Ռիվալդո
Ադրիանո_Ֆուտբոլային տերմինատոր
Յան Կոլլեր_Ֆուտբոլային հսկա
Ռոնալդինյո_Ֆուտբոլային կախարդ
Էլի շատ կան,բայց չեմ հիշում,որ հիշեցի կգրեմ :

----------


## Egern.net

> Հիմա գրեմ,թե նա ինչպե՞ս է անվանում որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների.
> Լևոն Պաչաչյան_Հայկական Ռիվալդո
> Ադրիանո_Ֆուտբոլային տերմինատոր
> Յան Կոլլեր_Ֆուտբոլային հսկա
> Ռոնալդինյո_Ֆուտբոլային կախարդ
> Էլի շատ կան,բայց չեմ հիշում,որ հիշեցի կգրեմ :


Ավելացնեմ.
Վիերի - ֆուտբոլային տերմինատոր
Ադրիանոյի համար կարծեմ ուրիշ «շեդեւր» էր մտածել  :Smile: 

Սխալները շատ-շատ-շատ են: Անհնար է հիշել: Եկեք հենց այսօր գրի առնենք, թե քանի սխալ կանի Բարսելոնա-Միլան խաղում......

----------


## Էդգար

<<Տեսեք  չորս  հոգի  թռել  են  Ադրիանոյի  շալակը>>
Շևչենկոյին  ասում  է  <<գոլահար,Ինտերի  գերեզմանափոր>>
Մոցարտ  անունով  մի  հատ  ֆուտբոլիստ  կա  կարծեմ  Բոլոնյայում,մի  օր  դրան  ասեց <<ֆուտբոլային կոմպոզիտոր>>,Ռոնալդինյոյին  <<ֆուտբոլային  աճպարար>>,երբ  որ  Չելսիին  գոլ  խփեց:

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ` ինչպես միշտ,  այսօր ել մինիմում 8-10 սխալ կանի:

----------


## kiki

ինչքան բան հիշեցի կարդալուց... :Hands Up:  շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից...
իմիջիայլոց, հիմա արդեն խաղն է գնում, գնամ տեսնեմ ինչ կասի...
քույրս տանել չի կարողանում, երբ Ռոնադինոին Կախարդ է ասում... :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## kiki

հենց նոր Բարսա-Միլան խաղի առաջին կեսը վերջացավ...
չգիտեմ ինձ թվաց թե չե, բայց քույյրս էլ նույն բանը սլեց, երբ խաղացողները գնում էին ընդմիջման մեր հարգարժանը ասաց..."կարծում եմ անիմաստ է մնաք մեզ հետ...", բնականաբար կուլ տալով "ասել" բառը...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Հիմա գրեմ,թե նա ինչպե՞ս է անվանում որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների.
> Լևոն Պաչաչյան_Հայկական Ռիվալդո
> Ադրիանո_Ֆուտբոլային տերմինատոր
> Յան Կոլլեր_Ֆուտբոլային հսկա
> Ռոնալդինյո_Ֆուտբոլային կախարդ
> Էլի շատ կան,բայց չեմ հիշում,որ հիշեցի կգրեմ :


Ես էի ուզում դրանք գրեի  :LOL:  : Բայց իմ ամենասիրածը էս մեկն ա՝
Կռաուչ- ֆուտբոլային Գուլիվեր:
Սավիոլային էլ ճագարիկ էր ասում:
Չեմ կարող չհիշել նաև, Մաք Տայսոն-Լենոքս Լուիս մենամարտի ժամանակ, երբ Լենուքսը խփեց Մայքին, Բաղդասարյանը գոռաց "Հարված դարպասներին"

----------


## docart

Շատ լավ թեմա է. :Hands Up:  
Երբ դաշտում հորդառատ անձրև է տեղում և ֆուտբոլիստների վրայից ջուր է հոսում, Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը մեկնաբանում է, թե ֆուտբոլիստները լարվածությունից քափ ու քրտինքի մեջ կորել են

----------


## Էդգար

Ես  բոլորիդ  առաջարկում  եմ  հատուկ  ուշադրություն  դարձնել,թե  ինչպես  է  Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը   գովազդում  իրենց  հովանավորներին,հատկապես  Սամսունգը,,եթե  լսել  եք  միշտ  անգիր  արած  ասում  ա  <<սամսունգ Ամիրյան  12>>,ոնց-որ  համակարգիչը  ասի,մի  անգամ  էլ  ասեց  <<ֆետի,տար  հետդ տուն>>:

----------


## Fobus

Մի ժամանակ հիշում եմ շատերին ասում էր մենակ Ճագարիկ

----------


## Հենո

_Իսկ Ինզագիին ասումա Պիպո գոլ_

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Գիտեմ, որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե որ թիմին եմ պաշտպանում, բայց չեմ դիմանում ասել, որ Միլանի կողմից եմ:
Հ.Գ. ու այ դրա համար էլ քո մեքենան պայթացրին:

----------


## John

> Հ.Գ. ու այ դրա համար էլ քո մեքենան պայթացրին:


Ամեն անգամ,երբ մի թիմ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթում է.Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ասում է.«Ֆուտբոլում հրաշքներ լինում են.պետք չէ մոռանալ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 2005–ի եզրափակիչը,որտեղ Միլանը հաղթելով խոշոր հաշվով,ցավալի պարտություն կրեց...Այո՛,դաժան բան է ֆուտբոլը»։
Հ.Գ.Իսկ ես լսել եմ,որ մեքենան վառել են այն բանի համար,որ «Ֆուտբոլ+»–ի մեջ գրել էր,թե Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանն է Փյունիկին հետ կանչել ԱՊՀ գավաթի խաղարկությունից։

----------


## John

«Միլանի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Կառլո Անչելոտտին ասել է,որ մյուս տարի թիմի կազմը պահպանվելու է,ու թիմի խաղը կառուցվելու է համեմատաբար երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների՝Նեստայի,Պիռլոյի,Կոշտայի,Կակայի,Ջիլարդինոյի խաղի վրա։(Նշվածներից 1-ի 3-ի տարիքը անցնում է 30-ից).
Իսկ Չելսի–Բարսելոնա խաղի ժամանակ , երբ տուգանային հարվածով Լեմպարդը գնդակը ուղարկեց տուգանային հրապարակ եվ Մոտտան ինքնագոլ խփեց,մի քանի րոպե հետո համարյա նույն դիրքում էլի մրցավարը տուգանային նշանակեց,ու էլի Լեմպարդը մոտեցավ գնդակին մեր սիրելի մեկնաբանը ասաց.«Նորից գնդակի մոտ Ջոն Տերին է,տեսնենք այս անգամ նա ի՞նչ որոշում կընդունի՝կհարվածի՞,թե՞ 1-ին անգամվա նման փոխանցում  կկատարի»։ (ի դեպ վերջին 3 տարում չեմ տեսել,որ Տերին տուգանային իրացնի)։
Մի բան էլ հիշեցի. Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը տուգանային հրապարակին ասում է տուգանային ռապառակ։

----------


## Մասսագետ

Մի կայֆ բան հիշեցի: Բաղդասարյանը երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներին ասում ա. « հրաշամանուկ ֆուտբոլիստ»: Սպասում եմ, օր մի ֆուտբոլի տարիքն առած ֆուտբոլիստներին սկսի ասել. «հրաշաց]երուկ ֆուտբոլիստ»: 
Հա ու մեկ էլ չնայած Բաղդասարյանի ասածներից չի, Հ1-ի մեկնաբաներից մեկի ասածն ա. «Ռեալիստներն են գնդակով»:

----------


## John

Մի բան էլ հիշեցի,բայց Սենիկ Կարա–Պողոսյանի ասածներից է՝էս Բրեմեն քաղաքի «Վերդեր» թիմի խաղացողներին ասում է Բրեմենյան երաժիշտներ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

ՈՒրեմն էս Բաղդասարյանը, էսօրվա խաղի ժամանակ Արսենալին անընդհատ Լիվերպուլ էր ասում ու տենց էլ չնկատեց, որ սխալ ա ասում:
Էսօր խաղի ժամանակ զանգեց Բաղդասարյանի հեռախոսը, երաժշտությունը էն ֆուտբոլի հայտնի երաժշտություններ, դե էն որ Հ1-ով Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղը ցույց տալուց առաջ լինում ա` պամ պամ պարարարա պամ պամ պամ պամ:
Երբ Բարսան պարտվում էր, երբ Էտոյի հարվածից հետո գնդակը շտանգային կպավ, Բաղդասարյանը ասեց. « Այո Արսենալի բախտը չի բերում»:

----------


## HardRock

> Շատ լավ թեմա է. 
> Երբ դաշտում հորդառատ անձրև է տեղում և ֆուտբոլիստների վրայից ջուր է հոսում, Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը մեկնաբանում է, թե ֆուտբոլիստները լարվածությունից քափ ու քրտինքի մեջ կորել են


Շատ լավն էր, հիշում եմ, մի քիչ հետո էլ թե, բայց չէ ոնցոր  անձրևա գալիս  :LOL:  

Ժող բայց ասեմ, խաղացողներին որ անունա դնում, շատը էդ հո իրա մտքերը չեն, օրինակ` Ինձագիին- Պիպո գոլ, Վիերիին - Տերմինատոր, Շեվչենկոյին- Շեվագոլ, Սավյոլաին - Ճագարիկ:

----------


## John

Բարսելոնա–Արսենալ խաղի ժամանակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ասաց.
–Ձեր էկրաններին է ՖԻՖԱ–ի նորընծա նախագահ Զեպ Բլատերը... 
Ինչ ես ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում(մոտ 5 տարի),ՖԻՖԱ–ի նախագահը ինքն է...

----------


## docart

իսկ երբ Բարսելոնը 2 գոլ խփեց, Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ասաց, թե Բարսելոնը իսկապես  պայթուցիկ հարձակվողներ ունի

----------


## Աբելյան

Ձեր որոշ ասածները ասում եր ոչ թե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը այլ Սլավա Սարգսյանը, որը իմիջայլոց խեղճ Միխաել Բալակին ասում եր Վլադիմիր Բալակ, իսկ Կուրանյիին` Կուրնայ (հիշում եք Euro 2004-ի Հոլանդիա - Գերմանիա խաղը՞): Խայտառակություն!

----------


## Աբելյան

Մի անգամ ել 2002-ի աշխարհի արաջնությունում կարծեմ ինքն եր, ասեց. "դարպասապահը նշանակում է տուգանային հարված"

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Ձեր որոշ ասածները ասում եր ոչ թե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը այլ Սլավա Սարգսյանը, որը իմիջայլոց խեղճ Միխաել Բալակին ասում եր Վլադիմիր Բալակ, իսկ Կուրանյիին` Կուրնայ (հիշում եք Euro 2004-ի Հոլանդիա - Գերմանիա խաղը՞): Խայտառակություն!


Ո՞ր մեկն էր Սլավա Սարգսյանինը: :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կարծեմ էսի.




> Ուշադրութուն! հարված! եվ գոլ !!! Կներեք,սա նախորդ գոլի կրկնապատկերն էր...


Մեկ ել էն որ Գուտիին Զիդանի հետ են շփոթում:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Չէ, որ կրկնապատկերը շփոթում ա խաղի հետ, Սուրենի մոտ էդ մի անգամ չի էղել, շատ ա էղել, չնայած Սլավայի մոտ էլ կարար էդ էղած լիներ: :Smile:  
Մեկ էլ Սուրենի մոտ ֆուտբոլիստ չի մնացել, որ ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստի հետ չխառնի: :Wink:

----------


## Scorpion

Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք Բաղդասարյանի հետ ֆուտբոլ նայելը հաճույքա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## The_only_one

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի մեկնաբանները ամնելավն են նամանավանդ Հ1-ի, բայց դե Սուրիկը գործա նամանավանդ որ ամեն անգամ երբ ուժեղ թիմը գոլա խփում սկսումա
<<Բարեկամներ Տոտո միջազգային բուքմեյքերը պայծառատես գտնվեց ու հիմա թիմի շանսերը շատ բարձր է գընհատում>>, կամ <<ես չեմ համարձակվում կանխատեսումներ անել, հատկապես անցած տարվա եզրափակիչից հետո, հիշում եք այդ խաղը:Միլանը հաղթում էր երեք զրո հաշվով........>>Ու այսպես Իտալիայի առաջնության ցանկացած խաղում,առնվազն 10 րոպե էդ թեմայով:Ինքը ընդհանրապես ստեղծվածա կամ մարդկանց ուրախացնելու  :Hands Up:  կամ :Angry2:  ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ջղայնացնելու համար ու էդ արդեն կախվածա մարդու բնավորությունից: Ես օրինակ հաճույքով ղժում եմ իրա վարած խաղերի ժամանակ:

----------


## kiki

> Մեկ ել էն որ Գուտիին Զիդանի հետ են շփոթում:


Բայց ես դա Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանին չեմ էլ վերագրել :Smile:   Որ ուշադիր կարդաս կտեսնես, որ գրել եմ առաջին ալիքի հաղորդավարներից մեկը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կներես, լավ չէի կարդացել:

Սկսում են աշխարհի խաղերը: Տենանք, օրը քանի սխալ են անելու:

----------


## NINOK

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի մեկնաբանները ամնելավն են նամանավանդ Հ1-ի, բայց դե Սուրիկը գործա նամանավանդ որ ամեն անգամ երբ ուժեղ թիմը գոլա խփում սկսումա
> <<Բարեկամներ Տոտո միջազգային բուքմեյքերը պայծառատես գտնվեց ու հիմա թիմի շանսերը շատ բարձր է գընհատում>>, կամ <<ես չեմ համարձակվում կանխատեսումներ անել, հատկապես անցած տարվա եզրափակիչից հետո, հիշում եք այդ խաղը:Միլանը հաղթում էր երեք զրո հաշվով........>>Ու այսպես Իտալիայի առաջնության ցանկացած խաղում,առնվազն 10 րոպե էդ թեմայով:Ինքը ընդհանրապես ստեղծվածա կամ մարդկանց ուրախացնելու  կամ ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ջղայնացնելու համար ու էդ արդեն կախվածա մարդու բնավորությունից: Ես օրինակ հաճույքով ղժում եմ իրա վարած խաղերի ժամանակ:


Ինչպես նաև UEFA-ի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղերի ժամանակ խորանում է մեր Հայաստանի առաջնության խաղերին:

----------


## John

Ափսոս,որ Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը չի վարում... Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության խաղերը Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը: Վուուուուուույ "գերագույն ուժերը" հեռու պահեն: Պատկերացնում եմ վիճակս, որ Բաղդասարյանը սկսեր Բրազիլյային բալետ անել մեկնաբանության ժամանակ :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ուրեմն երեկ Գերմանիա - Կոստա Ռիկա խաղի ժամանակ:
"Հաշիվը դառնում է 5-3... Ներեցեք, հաշիվը դառնում է 5-2"
Երբ որ հաշիվը տեսավ, նոր ասեց. "Ներեցեք, հաշիվը դառնում է 4-2":

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այո, դա Սլավա Սարգսյանի հերթական գլուխգործոցն էր:

----------


## kiki

ես էդ պահին պատրաստ էի գնալ հեռուստաընկերություն ու մի լավ ... բարկանալ վրան...ափսոս ուշ էր...
կան տարրական սխալներ, որ պարզապես իրավունք չունեն լինելու, նամանավանդ նման խաղի ժամանակ...

----------


## Աբելյան

Կարեն Գիլոյանի հայտնագործություններից մեկը. (Չեխիա-ԱՄՆ)
"Դրանից երկրպագուները ուժ են առնում և գոռում ավելի բարձր, քան իրականում կարող են"
Ոնց կարողա մարդը գոռալ ավելի բարձր քան իրականում կարող ա՞:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Anul

վաաաայ երեխեք ջաաաան, այս իիինչ հավես բաներ եք գրել :Hands Up:  . ծիծախից քիչ էր մնում շունչս կտրվեր.  :LOL:  ափսոս աշխարհի առաջնությունը Հ1 է ցեւյց տալու  :Wink:

----------


## Սյունիք

Անցած տարվա չեմպիոնների լիգայում՝ Այաքս-Արսենալ խաղի ժամանակ, երբ Էդգար Մանուչարյանը փոխարինման էր դուրս գալիս, Սուրենն ասեց. « Ահա հարգելի բարեկամներ, առաջին հայկական ծիծեռնակն է չեմպիոնների լիգայում»:

----------


## docart

"Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին" 
Ֆուտբոլի սեզոնը բացված է
Իսկ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը վերադառնում է հեռուստաեթեր

----------


## kiki

իմիջիայլոց մի բան  ասեմ ... միայն սրտից թույլ մարդիկ թող նստեն, որ չընկնեն...

տիկնայք և պարոնայք ,  :Scenic:  հարգարժան Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը  այս սեզոնում մեզ  "զվարճացնելու" կամ " ինֆակտի է հասցնելու " (ում ինչպես  դուր է գալիս)  ոչ միայն Ա սերիայի խաղերի ժամանակ, այլ նաև Իսպանիայի լիգայի ...այո, այո  :Yes:  ...դուք ճիշտ հասկացաք , այս տարի Լիգան ցուցադրելու է Արմենիան ...
էխ...Մելիքբեկյան ջան, ու՞ր ես.. կարոտելու եմ քեզ... :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## John

Ես չեմ նայելու Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն էլ, Իտալիայինն էլ՝ մենակ դերբիներն ու սուպերկլասիկոն…

----------


## otar

ես  ձենը անջատած եմ նայում  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> "Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին" 
> ... Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը վերադառնում է հեռուստաեթեր


Դե ինչ, պատրաստվենք զվարճանալու:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավ գոնե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը շփոթվում ա, որ սխալ բաներ ա ասում, իսկ որ Վարդան Թադևոսյանը Մեքսիկացիներին ասում էր Հարավամերիկացիներ... :Shok:

----------


## _DEATH_

Real–ի խաղերից մեկի ժամանակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ասաց՝
Հարգելի հանդիսատեսներ ներեցեք միքիչ ուշացա, գնդակով Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն է :Shok:  , ներեցեք Raul–ն է, իսկ խաղը վարելու եմ ես՝ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանս :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> Հիմա գրեմ,թե նա ինչպե՞ս է անվանում որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների.
> Լևոն Պաչաչյան_Հայկական Ռիվալդո
> Ադրիանո_Ֆուտբոլային տերմինատոր
> Յան Կոլլեր_Ֆուտբոլային հսկա
> Ռոնալդինյո_Ֆուտբոլային կախարդ
> Էլի շատ կան,բայց չեմ հիշում,որ հիշեցի կգրեմ :


Ճիշտն ասած ֆուտբոլային տերմինատորը ոչ թե Ադրիանոն ա այլ Քրիստիան Վիերին

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Բարսելոնա խաղում Պույոլը անզեն աչքով երևում ա, որ ոտով ա գոլ խփել, ասում ա "գլխի հարվածով գրավում է դարպասը": Даже կրկնապատկերի ժամանակ որ ավելի լավ ա երևում. "Տեսեք! գլխի հարված և գոլ":

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Taurus

> Ատլետիկ-Բարսելոնա խաղում Պույոլը անզեն աչքով երևում ա, որ ոտով ա գոլ խփել, ասում ա "գլխի հարվածով գրավում է դարպասը": Даже կրկնապատկերի ժամանակ որ ավելի լավ ա երևում. "Տեսեք! գլխի հարված և գոլ":


Դեթող ների ինձ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը, բայց "Մարդ կա մարդա, մարդ էլ կա, տանը մարդ չկա"
ասածս էնա , ով ինչով մտածումա էն էլ իրա գլուխնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Fobus

ավելի լավա սենց սխալներ անի ... քան թե ասի "ես ուղղահայացներ եմ անցկացնում երկու խաղերի միջև" .... կամ նման անգրագիտություններ ....

----------


## kiki

համ էլ Սուրենի շնորհիվ ես իմացա, որ Բարսա - Վալենսիա խաղը պարզվում է  դերբի է ...

----------


## John

> համ էլ Սուրենի շնորհիվ ես իմացա, որ Բարսա - Վալենսիա խաղը պարզվում է  դերբի է ...


Երևի իրա կարծիքով դերբի նշանակում է հետարքրիր, սպասված, լարված կամ էլ էդ կարգի մի ածականով բնորոշվող խաղ…

----------


## Esmeralda

> ավելի լավա սենց սխալներ անի ... քան թե ասի "ես ուղղահայացներ եմ անցկացնում երկու խաղերի միջև" .... կամ նման անգրագիտություններ ....


ուղղահայացներ  :LOL:

----------


## Juventus

Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի թազա կիկսերը շուտվանից չեմ լսել բայց երբեկ չեմ մոռանա հետեվյալ արտահայտութըունը "Գնդակը փողանցում է աջ… ավելի աջ :LOL:  "

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ Սլավա Սարգսյանը որ Ֆարերյան Կղզիներին չասեց Կարիբյան Ավազան... :Lol2:

----------


## John

> Երեկ Սլավա Սարգսյանը որ Ֆարերյան Կղզիներին չասեց Կարիբյան Ավազան...


Դաժե Սուրիկի մտքով տենց բան չէր անցնի  :LOL:

----------


## The_only_one

Ժողովուրդ բա հեչ լսել եք որ Ռոնալդոյին ու Ռոնալդինյոճին շփոթումա :Sad:

----------


## Guest

Հա հեչ, 1000 անգամ :LOL:

----------


## Gohar

Հարգելիներս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը տարիքով ձեզանից շատ մեծ է:Գոնե հարգեք նրա տարիքը և ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ փոքր ինչ զուսպ եղեք:Եվ  ընդհանրապես  իմ կարծիքով ամենևին էլ տեղին չէ ձեր թեկուզ և հիմնավորված փաստարկները, այստեղ ներկայացնելը և մարդուն ծաղրելը:Ճիշտ է, նա ունի շատ մասնագիտական սխալներ , ես չեմ ժխտում, բայց չարժե, որ խնդիրը այդքան ճոխացնեք ու սկսեք մարդուն ձեռ առնել :Կրկնում եմ նա ձեր տարիքին չի:
Եվ հետո: Մի՞թե դուք բոլորդ ձեր մասնագիտությունների  մեջ այդքան անթերի եք:Առաջինը ձեր թերությունները շտկեք(եթե իհարկե ունեք), հետո նոր անցեք դիմացի մարդկանց: Եթե մտածեք ձեր թերությունները շտկելու մասին, կարծում եմ էլ ժամանակ չեք ունենա դիմացի մարդկանց հասնելու համար:

----------


## HardRock

> Հարգելիներս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը տարիքով ձեզանից շատ մեծ է:Գոնե հարգեք նրա տարիքը և ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ փոքր ինչ զուսպ եղեք:...................................


Կներես, եթե տարիքովա, թող թոշակի անցնի, կամ էլ ինչպես մյուս ալիքներով, թող երկուսով վարեն, այդ դեպքում մյուսը անկասկած կնկատի Սուրենի բացթողումներն ու կլրացնի: Ինձ թվումա, որ Ս.Բաղդասարյանը իրա հետ արդեն պատրաստի գրած նյութերա բերում ու խաղի ժամանակ էդ նյութերնա կարդում ու ֆուտբոլին չի հետևում, հակառակ դեպքում չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարելի է որոշ ակնհայտ բաներ չնկատել:

----------


## John

> Կներես, եթե տարիքովա, թող թոշակի անցնի, կամ էլ ինչպես մյուս ալիքներով, թող երկուսով վարեն, այդ դեպքում մյուսը անկասկած կնկատի Սուրենի բացթողումներն ու կլրացնի: Ինձ թվումա, որ Ս.Բաղդասարյանը իրա հետ արդեն պատրաստի գրած նյութերա բերում ու խաղի ժամանակ էդ նյութերնա կարդում ու ֆուտբոլին չի հետևում, հակառակ դեպքում չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարելի է որոշ ակնհայտ բաներ չնկատել:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ: Իսկապես Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի թոշակի անցնելու ժամանակը վաղուց եկել է…

----------


## Աբելյան

Այ ես իրանից երևի ավելի լավ կվարեմ:

----------


## kiki

Գոհար ջան, դու ֆուտբոլ չես նայում պարզապես, ու չես պատկերացնում ինչ է դա ...
երբ մեկնաբանը նստում է, ու ընտանեկան լոտոյի վերջին խաղարկության մասին խոսում , ու ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում մի բառ չասում անգամ նրա մասին թե ինչ է կատարվում խաղադաշտում ...
հասկանում եմ որ մեծ մարդ է, բայց նա մեկնաբան չի ու պարզապես արդեն ծիծաղելու աստիճանի է հասել այն, որ նա այսպես ասած " մեկնաբանում " է  բոլոր խաղերը Արմենիայով , ու իրեն իր իսկ ձեռքերով ծաղրի առարկա դարձնում ...

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ Սլավա Սարգսյանը Լիխտենշտեյնը ու Լյուքսեմբուրգը իրար հետ խառնեց:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ, աչքներս լույս. Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը բարձր մակարդակի վրա վարեց Միլան-Ինտեր հանդիպումը:

----------


## Արամ

Այո ես ել եմ համաձայն:

----------


## Guest

Կան շատ մարդիկ, ում վրա ես զարմանում եմ: Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան՝ նրանցից մեկը: Ո՞նց մարդ կարա, սիրելով իր գորցը, այսքան քիչ դրանից հասկանա: Բայց այսպես թե այնպես, միևնույն է չեի ուզենա, որ նրան գործից հեռացնեն: Նախ այն պատճառով, որ մեկա մակարդակը դրանից չի բարձրանա, հետո էլ 90 րոպե տևացող ձանձրալի խաղը "մի քիչ" զվարճալի է դառնում: Այնքան զվարճալի, որ մեկ մեկ ժամերով փորս բռնած գետնին եմ հայտվում:

Վերջին անգամ փռթվել էի "Ռաուլի" խբաց գոլից: Ախր մարդ ինչքան պիտի _կույր_ լինի, որ չնկատի այն, որ Ռաուլից գնդակը անցնելուց երկու մետր հետո նոր է շեղում ուղղությունը…  :Smile:

----------


## Array

«Մենակ հայերի» պես պետք ա մի հատ թեմա բացել «մենակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը»:Մենակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը կարա Ինտեռ–Ռոմա խաղի ժամանակ ասել. «Գրոհում են Միլանի ֆուտբոլիստները»

----------


## kiki

:Jpit: )էդ մեկի մասին չէի լսել...

----------


## John

Երեկվա՝ Ռեալ-Մալյորկա խաղի ժամանակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը շա՜տ «ուրախալի» լուր հայտնեց՝ առաջիկա երեք տարիներին Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայի խաղերը ցույց է տալու Արմենիա հեռուստատեսությունը  :Sad:  ու էդ լուրի ազդեցության տակ մի քանի անգամ կրկնեց՝ «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստները վերջին անգամ չորս տարի առաջ են հռչակվել *Անգլիայի* չեմպիոն… Էհ, ոչ երանի մեզ, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգան էլ է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը վարելու… ցավաքցում եմ բոլորիս…

----------


## Cesare

Ռեալը նոյւն ձևով Իտալիայի չեմպիոն էլ դառավ:

__ Եվ երեք տարվա ընդմիյումից հետո Ռեալը կհռչակվի Իտալիայի չեմպիոն :

----------


## Armeno

Բա որ ասեց, թե Բարսելոնան դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն

----------


## Մանե

Մալյորկայի խաղացողներից մեկին ցույց տվեց/կարծեմ Խավի Լոպես,լավ չեմ հիշում :Blush: /,ասաց,
«ահա և մեր չեմպիոնը,Միշել Սալգադոն»
երևի էդ ֆուտբոլիստը շապիկը հանել էր,դրանից էլ խառնեց գույնի պատճառով :Smile:

----------


## Smergh

Խնդրում եմ փոխանցեք Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանին, որ մի քիչ դանդաղ հաղորդի ռեպորտաժները, տղերքը չեն հասցնում, շնչահեղծեն լինում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սուրոյի երեկվա գլուխգործոցները.
Արսենալ-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
Կառլոս Տեվեսի մասին.
"Եվ պատահական չէ, որ Արսեն Վենգերը նրան միշտ ընդգրկում է թիմի կազմում"
Ուիգան-Չելսի
"Չելսին սովորաբար հանդես է գալիս կապույտ մարզավիճակով"
Ուիգանի կազմն ա ասում, հասել ա Մելխիոտին.
"Մարիո Մելխիոտ, Հոլանդիա: Ֆրանսիացի այս ֆուտբոլիստը հրավիրվել է ֆրանսիական Ռենից"
Միքայել Էսիենի մասին.
"ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ այս ֆուտբոլիստին այլմոլորակային են համարում"
Միլան-Տորինո
"Արսեն! Էս մեծ էկրանի սիգնալը անհայտացավ!"

----------


## Taurus

> Սուրոյի երեկվա գլուխգործոցները.
> Արսենալ-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
> Կառլոս Տեվեսի մասին.
> "Եվ պատահական չէ, որ Արսեն Վենգերը նրան միշտ ընդգրկում է թիմի կազմում"
> Ուիգան-Չելսի
> "Չելսին սովորաբար հանդես է գալիս կապույտ մարզավիճակով"
> Ուիգանի կազմն ա ասում, հասել ա Մելխիոտին.
> "Մարիո Մելխիոտ, Հոլանդիա: Ֆրանսիացի այս ֆուտբոլիստը հրավիրվել է ֆրանսիական Ռենից"
> Միքայել Էսիենի մասին.
> ...


Սեվիլլյա -Ռեալ Մ.
"Ահա տեսնում եք շուստերը Ռամոսին փոխարինել է, որպեսզի նա և մի դեղին չստանա ու երկու դեղինի արդյունքում կարմիր չստանա ու չհեռացվի խաղից..."
բայց դե ռամոսը արդեն 3 րոպեա առաջ հեռացվել էր

----------


## Ֆելո

բա փռշտալը Միալն-Տորինո խաղի ժամանակ :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բայց դե բոմբ էր երեկվա մի ֆրազա ևս` ներկայացրեց Ռեալի կազմը , հետո էլ  գլխավոր մարզիչ` Ֆրանկ Ռեյկառդ :Crazy:  :Joker:

----------


## The_only_one

Գոնե լավա էս տարի վերջապես իմացելա որ Ռամոսը Սեւիլիայի խաղացողա եղել թե չէ անցած տարի զզվցրեց իրա Ռամոս՝ Բետիսի նախկին խաղացող արտահայտությամբ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Երեկվանից հետո իմ ամենաչսիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Պատոն ա: Իրոք զզվցրեց Սուրենը, էնքան ասեց, Ինտերը կփոշմանի, որ ես, չլինելով Ինտերի երկրպագու, ամբողջ գիշեր դարդ էի անում, թե ոնց Ինտերը Պատոյի համար ափսոսաց էդ 10 մլն Եվրոն :LOL: :

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես գերադասեցի 32 ատամը ,քան թե դրա զառանցանքը :Bad: ,դե Ռեալի խաղը թուրքի մեկնաբանությամբ էլ կհանդուրժեմ ,իսկ Պատոն իմ աչքից էլ ընկավ առաջին օրով ..հերթական Պելեն ա :Bad:

----------


## John

«Պատոն կդառնա Ռոնալդո՞, թե՞ Կակա»  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Armeno

> Երեկվանից հետո իմ ամենաչսիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Պատոն ա: Իրոք զզվցրեց Սուրենը, էնքան ասեց, Ինտերը կփոշմանի, որ ես, չլինելով Ինտերի երկրպագու, ամբողջ գիշեր դարդ էի անում, թե ոնց Ինտերը Պատոյի համար ափսոսաց էդ 10 մլն Եվրոն


Թարախ գյադա էր, ուզում էր Ռոնալդոի գոլը ուտեր

----------


## Սամվել

> Թարախ գյադա էր, ուզում էր Ռոնալդոի գոլը ուտեր


Էտ պահը իմ դուրն էլ չեկավ  :Ok:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

"Երեկ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները մեծ շուքով նշում էին Ռոբինյոյի ծննդյան տարելիցը"

----------


## Լեո

"Բարեկամներ, ընթանում է խաղի 76-րդ րոպեն... Շարունակեմ ներկայացնել մրցող թիմերի կազմերը"... :LOL:

----------


## suzi

լսելեք որ ֆւտբոլիստին 3-րդ րոպեին հանումեն, բայց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը էտ ֆուտբոլիստին մինչև վերջ խաղացնւմա դեռ վերջումել էտ ֆւտբոլիստը մի հատ   գոլա    խփում

----------


## Սամվել

> լսելեք որ ֆւտբոլիստին 3-րդ րոպեին հանումեն, բայց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը էտ ֆուտբոլիստին մինչև վերջ խաղացնւմա դեռ վերջումել էտ ֆւտբոլիստը մի հատ   գոլա    խփում


Գոլ չգիտեմ, բայց մի օր Հայնցեն տենց մի 45 րոպե խաղում էր  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> լսելեք որ ֆւտբոլիստին 3-րդ րոպեին հանումեն, բայց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը էտ ֆուտբոլիստին մինչև վերջ խաղացնւմա դեռ վերջումել էտ ֆւտբոլիստը մի հատ   գոլա    խփում


 :Smile:  Բայց դա ավելի հաճելի է քան մյուս մեկնաբանների պայծառ մտքերը: Օրինակ բերեմ բոլորիդ կողմից ֆուտբոլի գիտակ համարվող, ՀՖՖ պաշտոնյա Արեմեն Մելիքբեկյանի պայծառ մտքերից: «Այդպես է կարծում Լյուբոշ Միխելը, իսկ եթե այդպես է կարծում Լյուբոշ Միխելը ուրեմն դա այդպես է, քանի որ նա հանդիպման գլխավոր մրցավարն է». ու նման տրամաբանությունների համար էլ մարդը աշխատավարձ է ստանում: Հալալ ա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալ-Նումանսիա խաղի ժամանակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ներկայացնում է թիմերի կազմերը.
-...Թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչն է Իկել Կասիլիասը :LOL: 

Կամ էս մեկ (Բաղդասարյանի գլուխգործոցը). :LOL: 
-Հարվա~ծ, գո~լ, և մեկ-զրո:
Այդ ընթացքում ցուցադրում են գոլի կրկնապատկերը.
-Կրկին հարվա~ծ, գո~լ, և երկու-զրո: Ի՞նչ է կատարվու~մ...  :Lol2:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էդ վերջինը ես անձամբ տեսել եմ  :Jpit: : Դոդացման պրոցես էր ընթանում մոտս  :Lol2: 

Վախտին մի լավ բան էին ասում. մենակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն ա կարող Բարսելոն - Ռեալ գյոզալական հանդիպման ժամանակ [քթի մեջ] «մեզ ծանոթացնել Բանանցի կազմին»  :Lol2:

----------


## BOBO

Սուրիկը գիտի թե ռեկլամում ա նկարվում :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

Ինտերնետով օնլայն ռեժիմում կարող ես վայրկյանների ճշտությամբ իմանալ թե որ խաղում հաշիվն ինչքանա.. Ու մենակ Բաղդասարյանի մեկնաբանությամբ խաղի ժամանակ ա, որ հեռուստացույցը սկսում ա դռդռալ... դռ-դռդռ-դռ-դռդռ-դռռռռռռռռռռ.... Պարզվումա պրն. Բաղդասարյանի հեռախոսն ա զանգում: Մի 5 րոպեանոց ընդմիջումից հետո կրկին վերադառնումա (ջհանդամը թե գոլ չեն փխել էդ պահին) ու ասումա "հենց նոր ինձ տեղյակ պահեցին, որ էսինչ խաղում գոլ է գրանցվել":

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Կամ հաճախ ա պատահել, որ խաղը մի 10 րոպե ա սկսելա Սուրիկ չկա...

----------


## Amourchik

Կամ էլ օրինակ շատ եմ նկատել որ խաղերի ժամանակ որ թիմը հաղթումա սկսումա մի գլուխ էտ թիմին գովել բայց հանկարծ որ խաղի պատկերը կտրուկ փոխվումա ու ասենք էն թիմը որին նոր գովում էր Ս.Բաղդասարյանը այդ պահին պարտվում ա ասում ես հենց խաղի սկզբում ասացի որ այսօր այս թիմը խնդիրներ ունի և պատահական չէ որ հիմա պարտվում է :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Դե էլ չեմ ասում թե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը խաղի որերորդ րոպեին ա սաստավները ասում 
 :Mda:

----------


## ministr

Երբ որ հիշումա, որ նման բան պետք ա ասի էդ ժամանակ էլ ասումա

----------


## Ambrosine

հենց նոր` Ռեալ - Էսպանյոլ խաղի ժամանակ, արտահայտեց հերթական փայլուն, միտքը. պարզվում ա` Դե լա Ռեդը Գուտիի *հետևորդն* ա :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> հենց նոր` Ռեալ - Էսպանյոլ խաղի ժամանակ, արտահայտեց հերթական փայլուն, միտքը. պարզվում ա` Դե լա Ռեդը Գուտիի *հետևորդն* ա


դե Ռեալը կրոն ա,դրա համար էլ *հետևորդ* բառը օգտագործեց :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Թարմ գոհարներ ՍԲ-ից...

"Ինտեպենդենտե ակումբում էր խաղում Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը", 
"... իսկ հետո ձեռք բերեց Դիեգո Ֆորլանին, որն էլ հետո 21մլն դոլարով ձեռք բերեց Ատլետիկոյին"

...

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Թարմ գոհարներ ՍԲ-ից...
> 
> "Ինտեպենդենտե ակումբում էր խաղում Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը", 
> "... իսկ հետո ձեռք բերեց Դիեգո Ֆորլանին, որն էլ հետո 21մլն դոլարով ձեռք բերեց Ատլետիկոյին"
> 
> ...


ախր էտել պիտի կարանաս անես  :LOL: 
հա մի բան էլ  գոլից անմիջապես հետո փոխանակ գոլը վերլուծի,  սկսումա գոլ խփողի կենսագրությունը պատմել  կամել որ  շատ հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստա գոլ խփողը սկսումաաաաաա  գլուխգործոցները-- իսկական ֆւոտբոլային աճպարար էէէ, տեսաաաք ես ասում էի չէ  որ նա հրաշամանուկ էէ,,, հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ է իսկական մարտիկ ,,, այոոոո անշուշտ ֆուտբոլային մաեստրո էէ,,, ասում էի չէ այս ֆուտբոլիստը ռմբարկուական հատկանիշներ ունիի,,,  այոոոոո  չպետք է մոռանալ նա աշխարհի/եվրոպայի  չեմպիոն էէ,,,
լավա չի ասում խաղը աղավաղեց մեծն հայկական  հրաշատեռմինատոր  Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> ախր էտել պիտի կարանաս անես 
> հա մի բան էլ  գոլից անմիջապես հետո փոխանակ գոլը վերլուծի,  սկսումա գոլ խփողի կենսագրությունը պատմել  կամել որ  շատ հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստա գոլ խփողը սկսումաաաաաա  գլուխգործոցները-- իսկական ֆւոտբոլային աճպարար էէէ, տեսաաաք ես ասում էի չէ  որ նա հրաշամանուկ էէ,,, հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ է իսկական մարտիկ ,,, այոոոո անշուշտ ֆուտբոլային մաեստրո էէ,,, ասում էի չէ այս ֆուտբոլիստը ռմբարկուական հատկանիշներ ունիի,,,  այոոոոո  չպետք է մոռանալ նա աշխարհի/եվրոպայի  չեմպիոն էէ,,,
> լավա չի ասում խաղը աղավաղեց մեծն հայկական  հրաշատեռմինատոր  Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը


Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի հետ խաղ դիտելը շատ հաճելի է,նրա սխալները թուլացնում են լարվածությունդ,մանավանդ երբ թիմդ պարտվում է:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի հետ խաղ դիտելը շատ հաճելի է,նրա սխալները թուլացնում են լարվածությունդ,մանավանդ երբ թիմդ պարտվում է:


իմ համար օրինակ տենց չի ասենք եթե  թիմդ պարտվումա Բաղդասարյաննել մի կողմից սկսումա լրիվ անկապ բաներ խոսալ  հեչել հաճելի չի, բայց եթե հակառակնա քո թիմնա հաղթում կայֆա արդեն  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> իմ համար օրինակ տենց չի ասենք եթե  թիմդ պարտվումա Բաղդասարյաննել մի կողմից սկսումա լրիվ անկապ բաներ խոսալ  հեչել հաճելի չի, բայց եթե հակառակնա քո թիմնա հաղթում կայֆա արդեն


Չէ ինձ մեկա բացում ա,մեկ մեկ այնպիսի բաներ ա ասում,որ նստածս տեղից գետնին եմ ընկնում,երբ մի անգամ կրնությունը ցույց տալու ժամանակ երկրորդ անգամ գոոոոոոոլ գոռաց ուղղակի դարձել էի ջուր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Թարմ գլուխգործոցներ

Միլանն այսօր հյուրընկալել է Ջենովային.... ավելի ճիշտ՝ ոչ թե հյուրընկալել է, այլ հյուրընկալ*վ*ել է.... հյուրընկալվել է *Լացիոյին*.... ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե հյուրընկալվել է, այլ հյուրընկալվել*ու* է այսօր Լացիոյին... ավելի ճիշտ՝ ոչ թե այսօր, այլ վաղը :LOL: 

Բացում ա էս մարդը :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009), Jarre (01.02.2009), Yellow Raven (01.02.2009), Հայկօ (01.02.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (02.02.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Եկեք էստեղ մեջբերենք մեր սիրելի ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանների կատարած զվարճալի մեկնաբանությունները: Ուղիղ կլինի, թե մոտավոր, էական չէ, կարեւորը` փոխանցենք այն խորիմաստ փիլիսոփայությունը, որը արտահայտում են մեկնաբանները:  :Jpit: 

Առաջին բոցը` հենց հիմա ընթացող Հոնդուրաս – Չիլի խաղից.



> Եւ այսպես, հարգելի բարեկամներ, Չիլին 35-րդ րոպեին պաշտոնապես բացում է խաղի հաշիվը:


Թե չէ լարող ա հաշիվը լեւի էլ բացեին…  :LOL: 


Հաջորդը ստանդարտ միջոց ա սեփական սխալը լղոզելու համար, ինձ որ բացում ա.



> Փոխանցում առաջ, Կական է հարվածում, գնդակը բարձր է ընթանում… Ներեցեք, ես սխալվեցի, դա Կական չէր, այլ Նիլմարն էր, բայց կարծում եմ` դա կարեւոր չէ, միեւնույն է երկուսն էլ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, միեւնույն է Բրազիլիան բարձրակարգ թիմ է…


 …բլա բլա բլա… :Lol2: 


Էս մեկը Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի մի քանի տարի առաջվա բոցերից ա.



> Այո, բառեկամնեռ, տեսա՞ք ինչ գեղեցիկ գոլ էռ… … …Նոռից գռոհ, հառված, գոոոոոոոո՜լ… վայ, նեռեցեք, սա կռկնապատկեռն էռ…


 :Lol2: 


Հլը որ էսքանը, հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում, սպասում եմ մյուսներին:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2010), Kuk (20.06.2010), Monk (20.06.2010), Smokie (16.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014), Ֆոտոն (20.06.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մեր մեկնաբանները սորտ են... սիրում եմ էլի դրանց մեկնաբանածը :Love: , օրինակ`
«Մարադոնան կրկին վստահել է 23 ամյա *Մանչեստերի* հարձակվող` Գոնսալո Իգուաինին»
« Արգենտինայի մարզիչ՝ Դիեգո *Առմադոնա*»

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մեր մեկնաբանները սորտ են... սիրում եմ էլի դրանց մեկնաբանածը, օրինակ`
> «Մարադոնան կրկին վստահել է 23 ամյա *Մանչեստերի* հարձակվող` Գոնսալո Իգուաինին»
> « Արգենտինայի մարզիչ՝ Դիեգո *Առմադոնա*»


 Էտ Առմանդոնան ինձ էլ էր բացել :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:54 ----------

Սլավա Սարգսյանն էլ անընդհատ ասում ա խնդիրներ հա խնդիրներ, ներռվերս հելնում է արդեն հենց ասում ա, բարդ խնդիրներ է դրել իր առաջ, էս տիպի լիքը նախադասություններ որոնց մեջ անպայման խնդիր բառը կա :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Մեր մեկնաբանները սորտ են... սիրում եմ էլի դրանց մեկնաբանածը, օրինակ`
> «Մարադոնան կրկին վստահել է 23 ամյա *Մանչեստերի* հարձակվող` Գոնսալո Իգուաինին»
> « Արգենտինայի մարզիչ՝ Դիեգո *Առմադոնա*»


Հա էդ մեկնաբանբությունը լրիվ ցիրկ ա :LOL:  Առմադոնա որ ասեց ինձ բացել էր :LOL:  Բա որ ասում ա՝ թեժ պայքար ա սպասվում էս խաղում, պինդ նստեք բազկաթոռներին :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ կայֆ ա, որ հանրայինի դեմքն ա սկսում երևալ, որ չեն կարում խաղը ցույց տան, ընդհատվում ա: Էդ պահին որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե հանրայինին ինչքան մարդ ա մտովի բռնաբարում, դզում ա :Love:  :Jpit:

----------


## Սամսար

> Մեր մեկնաբանները սորտ են... սիրում եմ էլի դրանց մեկնաբանածը, օրինակ`
> «Մարադոնան կրկին վստահել է 23 ամյա *Մանչեստերի* հարձակվող` Գոնսալո Իգուաինին»
> « Արգենտինայի մարզիչ՝ Դիեգո *Առմադոնա*»


Դե էդ ֆուտբոլամեկնաբանության ազգային չամիչն ա։ Մի ձև պիտի գտնեն, որ մեկնաբանությունը հետաքրքիր դարձնեն, որ իրենց մասին խոսեն...
Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը տենց հավերժացրեց իրեն. «Բարսելոնան հուղարկավորեց Ռեալին», «Եսիմ ով խառնվեց ինքն իր ոտքերի արանքում» ու տենց անվերջ պեռլեր։ Իսկ քերականական սխալների մասին էլ չենք խոսում, որ մտան հեռուստաեթերային շրջանառություն ու մեր խոսք, ու էլ դուրս չեն գալիս...

----------


## Rammstein

> Հայ կոմենտատոռները լռիվ հեռու են մաթեմատիկայից...


Էս տողդ լրիվ ապացուցվում ա նրանով, որ մեր մեկնաբանները ամեն անգամ երբ հաշիվը 2:0-ից դառնում ա 3:0` ասում են «Եւ ահա, սիրելի բարեկամներ Էսինչ ֆուտբոլիստը հաշիվը եռապատկում է…», այնինչ եթե 2:0-ն եռապատկենք կստանանք 6:0:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Հենց նոր ավարտված` Կամերուն - Դանիա խաղից.



> Առաջին րոպեն արդեն ավարտվել է` ավելացված մրցավարի…


Ասում եմ` տեսնես ո՞վ էր մրցավար ավելացրել…  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (20.06.2010), Smokie (20.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.06.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Երեկվա Ավստրալիա-Գանա խաղի ժամանակ: 



> Անգլիան երկար ... Ավստրալիան երկար ժամանակ եղել է Ավստրալիայի գաղութ

----------

Rammstein (20.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆրանսիա-Մեքսիկա խաղի մեկնաբանի խոսքերից.



> խեղդվողը պետք է կառչեր փայտիկից, և այդ փայտիկը, ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, կարող էր լինել Թիերի Անրին


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2010), Kuk (20.06.2010), Monk (20.06.2010), Rammstein (20.06.2010), Yellow Raven (21.06.2010), Ձայնալար (20.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Աաաաաա, ես մեռել եմ…

11 մետրանոց նշանակելուց առաջ ու հետո էս մեկնաբանը իտալացիների 9 համարին մի 36 անգամ անվանեց Ջիլարդինո, հետո երբ որ նկատեց, որ Յակուինտան ա, ասում ա.



> Ներեցեք, ես սխալվեցի ասելով Ջիլարդինո, դա Յակուինտան էր, ուղղակի իտալիայի առաջնությունում մենք տեսել ենք Ջիլարդինոյին, որը էլի այդպիսի բարձրահասակ ֆուտբոլիստ է:


 :Lol2: 
եւ իհարկե հետեւում է սպասված լղոզումը.



> Բայց կարծում եմ` իտալացիների համար դա կարեւոր չէ:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2010), Kuk (20.06.2010), Smokie (20.06.2010), Yellow Raven (21.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *այս ասպարեզի վիրտուոզին նվիրված «Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան» թեման և «Ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանություններ» թեման տեղափոխվել են «Զվարճալի» բաժնից և միացվել:*

----------


## romanista

Հիշում եմ, մի քանի տարի առաջ էր, Իտալիայի առաջնության խաղերից մեկի ժամանակ, երբ խաղադաշտում, թիմերից մեկի կազմում տեղի էր ունենում փոփոխություն, Ս. Բաղդասարյանը հայտարարեց. "Եվ այսպես, բարեկամներ, խաղադաշտ է մտնում Գոքորը": :LOL:  Երկար մտածեցի ինչի տենց ասեց, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ խաղադաշտում փոխարինման պահին, Ս. Բաղդասարյանի մեկնաբանական խցիկ ա մտնում Արմենիայի աշխատողներից մեկը Գոքոր անունով, ու Սուրենն էլ, սովորականի նման սաղ խառնում ա իրար ու փոխարինման մտած ֆուտբոլիստին անվանում Գոքոր :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2010), Enigmatic (22.06.2010), Life (20.06.2010), Rammstein (20.06.2010), Yellow Raven (21.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Նոր ցույց տվեցին վուվուզելավոր երկրպագուներին, էս հաղորդավարը ասում ա.



> Տեսնո՞ւմ եք, նույնիսկ մարդիկ ակնանջներն են փակում, որ մի քիչ հանգստանան այդ զուռնաների ձայնից:


 :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## romanista

Ես կռահում էի, որ Սլավա Սարգսյանը այսօրվա խաղում հարավային ու հյուսիսային Կորեաները գոնե մի անգամ կխառնի իրար :Smile:  էդպես էլ եղավ :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Բայց ինչ կարծրացած ա էս մեկնաբանների մտածելակերպը:  :Wacko: 
Մինչեւ հիմա չեն իմանում, որ *Չավի Ալոնսո* անունով ֆուտբոլիստ գոյություն չունի: Էդ ֆուտբոլիստի անունը գրվում ա Xabi Alonso, թող մեկը ինձ էստեղ «վ» տառ ցույց տա: Շատ էլ՞ որ կա Չավի անունով ֆուտբոլիստ (Xa*v*i), էդ նշանակում ա` պիտի Xa*b*i-ն է՞լ Չավի կարդալ:  :Angry2: 
Ով չգիտի ասեմ, էդ մարդու անունը պիտի կարդալ կա՛մ *Չաբի Ալոնսո*, կա՛մ էլ` *Խաբի Ալոնսո*:

----------


## BOBO

> Բայց ինչ կարծրացած ա էս մեկնաբանների մտածելակերպը: 
> Մինչեւ հիմա չեն իմանում, որ *Չավի Ալոնսո* անունով ֆուտբոլիստ գոյություն չունի: Էդ ֆուտբոլիստի անունը գրվում ա Xabi Alonso, թող մեկը ինձ էստեղ «վ» տառ ցույց տա: Շատ էլ՞ որ կա Չավի անունով ֆուտբոլիստ (Xa*v*i), էդ նշանակում ա` պիտի Xa*b*i-ն է՞լ Չավի կարդալ: 
> Ով չգիտի ասեմ, էդ մարդու անունը պիտի կարդալ կա՛մ *Չաբի Ալոնսո*, կա՛մ էլ` *Խաբի Ալոնսո*:


Նույն անունն ա Xabier, Xavier

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց ինչ կարծրացած ա էս մեկնաբանների մտածելակերպը: 
> Մինչեւ հիմա չեն իմանում, որ *Չավի Ալոնսո* անունով ֆուտբոլիստ գոյություն չունի: Էդ ֆուտբոլիստի անունը գրվում ա Xabi Alonso, թող մեկը ինձ էստեղ «վ» տառ ցույց տա: Շատ էլ՞ որ կա Չավի անունով ֆուտբոլիստ (Xa*v*i), էդ նշանակում ա` պիտի Xa*b*i-ն է՞լ Չավի կարդալ: 
> Ով չգիտի ասեմ, էդ մարդու անունը պիտի կարդալ կա՛մ *Չաբի Ալոնսո*, կա՛մ էլ` *Խաբի Ալոնսո*:


Ռամշ, քանի որ իսպաներենում բ-ն ու վ-ն իրարից չի տարբերակվում, դա համ կարող ես Չավի արտասանել, համ էլ Չաբի: Երկուսն էլ նորմալ են, որովհետև իսպաներենի էդ բաղաձայնից հայերենը չունի  :Smile:

----------

terev (21.06.2010), Լեո (25.06.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, քանի որ իսպաներենում բ-ն ու վ-ն իրարից չի տարբերակվում, դա համ կարող ես Չավի արտասանել, համ էլ Չաբի: Երկուսն էլ նորմալ են, որովհետև իսպաներենի էդ բաղաձայնից հայերենը չունի


Դե ես իսպաներենից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց Վիքիփեդիայում նայեցի, ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա, որ Xabi-ին «վ»-ով ասեն:
Այսինքն` ստացվում ա v-ն ու b-ն նույն տառն ա՞:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե ես իսպաներենից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց Վիքիփեդիայում նայեցի, ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա, որ Xabi-ին «վ»-ով ասեն:
> Այսինքն` ստացվում ա v-ն ու b-ն նույն տառն ա՞:


ահա, v-ն ու b-ն նույն տառն են, բառասկզբում երկուսն էլ արտասանվում են կոշտ «բ», իսկ բառամիջում փափուկ «բ» (որը հայերենի «բ»-ի ու «վ»-ի միջանկյալ հնչյուն է):

----------

Rammstein (22.06.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> … ու Վիտեկը այս խաղում խփում է իր երկրորդ գնդակը: Այո, սա իսկական ձախողում է:


Բա, իմացա՞ք, արդեն գոլ խփելն էլ ա ձախողում համարվում…  :Scare: 
Երեւի փող-մող էր դրել էս հաղորդավարը Իտալիայի վրա, իրա ձախողման մասին ա խոսում:  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

Բրազիլիա - Պորտուգալիա խաղից:
Ուրեմն, ցույց են տալիս էն գեղեցիկ դանդաղացված կադրերից, մեկնաբանը ասում ա.



> Տեսեք ինչ հետաքրքիր կադրեր են… Սրանք կրկնապատկերներ են, հարգելի բարեկամներ…


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մեռել էի…  :Lol2:

----------

romanista (07.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Էն օրը Դինամո-Շախտյոր խաղի ժամանակ մեկնաբանը ասում ա «Տեսնո՞ւմ եք, կիեւցիները ամբողջ թիմով մրցակցի *տուգանային կիսադաշտում* են…»…  ::}:

----------


## John

Լիլ ջան, հատուկ քեզ համար թարմացնում եմ թեման  :Wink:

----------

Lílium (17.04.2014), Mr. Annoying (13.01.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Նոր ալիքները թերթելուց մի պահ Սպարտակ - ՑՍԿԱ խաղն էի միացրել: Սպարտակը իրա դաշտում 0-2 պարտվում էր, էս մեկնաբանը անդադար ասում էր, որ խաղի ելքը համարյա որոշված ա, Մուրադ Յակինը (Սպարտակի գլխավոր մարզիչը) հրաժեշտ կտա իր պաշտոնին, որ բոլորը դժգոհ են, եւ այլն: Հետո հաշիվը դառավ 0-3, ավելի ոգեւորված սկսեց դրա մասին խոսել: Մեկ էլ մի պահ մտքերի մեջ խորացած կանգնած Մուրադ Յակինին ցույց տվեցին, մեկնաբանն ասում ա.



> Մուրադ Յակինը մտովի պայմանագիր է կնքում այլ ակումբների հետ:


Ինձ բացել էր:
 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Ասում ա` Մանուել Նոյերը 17 խաղերում ընդամենը 3 գնդակ է սեփական դարպասն ուղարկել։  :Jpit:

----------

John (27.02.2016), Smokie (29.02.2016), Անվերնագիր (28.02.2016), Տրիբուն (27.02.2016)

----------

